# How do you ''finish off'' a deer



## Triathlon67 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have never killed a deer with a bow but am eager to try this season. The one thing I cannot figure out is how do you kill a shot deer that is still alive when you come up to it? When you rifle hunt, you simply take another shot if needed. With bowhunting, do you draw another arrow?

Thanks Boys.


----------



## manybows (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy to be the first post on this. Get as close as you can and shoot it in the chest. That's what a the extra arrows in your quiver are for. Lots of guys are going to post that they stab them with their knife....Fine if you want a hoof in the guts (or worse)....

Shoot em again


----------



## bowhunter1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

manybows said:


> happy to be the first post on this. Get as close as you can and shoot it in the chest. That's what a the extra arrows in your quiver are for. Lots of guys are going to post that they stab them with their knife....fine if you want a hoof in the guts (or worse)....
> 
> Shoot em again


x 2


----------



## BSherrill (Aug 25, 2009)

Jump on its back and grab it by the ears and twist the entire head until either the ears come off or the neck breaks 

Seriously tho, if you shot it in the vitals just sit back and wait. It'll kick the bucket on its own. Unless you really want to ride a deer that is


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

Should make the shot so that you dont need a follow up..., Give it 15 minutes if you ynow your good and 1/2 hour to 1 hour for marginal shots..


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Twice in my hunting career have I had that happen. Both times my knife did the job.


----------



## freeslinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Most of the time, if you give the deer enough time to expire you won't need a follow up shot. The only time I've ever experienced a need for a 2nd shot was on a doe that I shot at too steep of an angle and shot her in the spine. She dropped like a rock but was still alive, just paralyzed. Opted for the 2nd kill shot that time. Every other deer I've recovered has been dead when I've found it.


----------



## diamond-hunter (Sep 30, 2008)

I would shoot it again. I spined one once and followed up right away with a good double lung shot and it died within a couple minutes. Some people always brag that they go and slit the throat. I know you are killing them either way, but I personally just can't go through with slitting the throat or stabbing them.


----------



## DRT (Jul 9, 2007)

AR_Headhunter said:


> Twice in my hunting career have I had that happen. Both times my knife did the job.


Slice and Dice


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

if you hit it in the lungs you can't run fast enough to get there before it dies.
spine shot just shoot it again,,only try to hit the chest this time.


----------



## JG358 (Jul 6, 2007)

manybows said:


> Happy to be the first post on this. Get as close as you can and shoot it in the chest. That's what a the extra arrows in your quiver are for. Lots of guys are going to post that they stab them with their knife....Fine if you want a hoof in the guts (or worse)....
> 
> Shoot em again


I've never been kicked while sliting a deers throat, that being said.....A knife isnt always the best option. Assess the situation, if still has some fight left in it, shoot it again.... if it can't do any more than barely lift its head I'll use a knife.


----------



## kaborkian (May 26, 2007)

I know a guy who drowned a wounded deer in a water puddle. Stuck her nose in the water, but she started breathing through a gaping chest wound, so he had to roll her over and submerge her chest too. :mg:

Personally I'm shooting again or waiting. Don't want to get stomped, bitten, or gored...see infamous "i roped a deer" story.


----------



## brandon1008 (Oct 24, 2007)

i shot one with a shotgun slug 1 time.. and it was my last slug because it was a good day and all... well i walked up on this big arse doe and tried the old knife em in the neck and she starting kicking real fast. lucky i didnt get hit, and i wont try that again. i went and got another slug. i did see my buddy stab 1 in its side after he spinned it with a muzzleloader... sad SAD site. i wouldnt do it, especially when your bud gives you a dull knife! :mg:


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

I usually finish mine off with gravy.


----------



## BSherrill (Aug 25, 2009)

Volleypro said:


> I usually finish mine off with gravy.


A little salt n pepper aint too bad either hehe


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

i do not believe it matters how as long as it is quick.


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

I have taken over 150 deer with a bow and only once in my life have I ever walked up on one that was alive. I didn't shoot it, but my son did it was a liver hit. We stuck it with a knife. I was with a guy who shot a black bear once with a recurve and we found it alive. It as back in the 70's. He shot it again it was spine shot and he couldn't use his back legs.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> if you hit it in the lungs you can't run fast enough to get there before it dies.
> spine shot just shoot it again,,only try to hit the chest this time.


Bingo!


----------



## BSherrill (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm still surprised none of you want to jump on ones back and do the neck break thing


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Never needed to, hopefully won't have to. When rifle hunting I have had a pistol with me, (might not get to this season because of this state's STUPID licensing process), and with bow I at least always have my knife. Undecided as to which I'd use.


----------



## spoco57 (Aug 31, 2005)

When I was 17 I made the mistake of attempting to cut the throat of a 6 point that was unconscious. The point of the knife woke him up in a hurry. I lost the knife, grabbed horns, wrapped my legs around his midsection and held on for dear life as he proceeded to give me a thrashing with his hind legs. A buddy jumped into the fray and managed to cut his throat while I held on. After that the deer threw me off and would've beat the crap out of me some more but loss of blood finally convinced him that he was dead. 

Funny memory but: I don't recommend that method.


----------



## daled (May 11, 2009)

I would put it in a cobra death lock


----------



## TNDEERBOWHUNTER (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd agree with the others if needed put a broadhead in the heart will do it brother


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

ALWAYS shoot the deer again in the lungs. Don't take any chances on this, it's safer and also could save you from loosing your deer. Usually, once a deer beds down, if you jump it it will cover alot of ground in a hurry with sometimes no blood trail. Why risk it? Shoot it again...........


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

I usually give em a "judy chop"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjcplFIlvNI


----------



## Crayfish (May 11, 2004)

Definitely shoot it again. I've had to finish a deer that was spine shot. I promptly shot it again thru the heart/lungs. It was dead in less than a minute from the time the 1st arrow hit it.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

There is no defence

http://www.thephatphree.com/_photos/karate_kid.jpg




Sorry just give it another arrow.


----------



## cebert07 (Jan 14, 2009)

I hear everyone saying shoot again but with if you come up on the at night and you cant carry a weapon after shooting hours? MY brother hit a buck and we had 4 people along and came up on it still alive. we shinned it in the eyes to distract it then my dad snuck around the side and grabed him by the horns and got the front end back to the ground and my brother came with a perfect form tackle to the hind legs. Then the 3rd came in for the stab........could have used a longer knife. This was a 120inch buck and it was starting to rain and there was a huge corn field only 30 yards away and if he made it in there it wouldnt of been good. 

Its best to wait till the next day...they'll be dead. But shoot them if you legally can if you cant team up on them.


----------



## S2wham (Sep 28, 2009)

Cut it's throat...........


----------



## cujrh10 (Feb 26, 2006)

cebert07 said:


> I hear everyone saying shoot again but with if you come up on the at night and you cant carry a weapon after shooting hours? MY brother hit a buck and we had 4 people along and came up on it still alive. we shinned it in the eyes to distract it then my dad snuck around the side and grabed him by the horns and got the front end back to the ground and my brother came with a perfect form tackle to the hind legs. Then the 3rd came in for the stab........could have used a longer knife. This was a 120inch buck and it was starting to rain and there was a huge corn field only 30 yards away and if he made it in there it wouldnt of been good.
> 
> Its best to wait till the next day...they'll be dead. But shoot them if you legally can if you cant team up on them.




HAHAHAHAHA, you've got to be kidding me??? I would have loved to see that. would love to send that video to jeff foxworthy!!!!!

personally I always carry a picture of rosie o'donnel in my walled when hunting. If I walk up on the deer after shooting it and its still alive then one look at rosie usually does the trick......... to each his own


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Wrong answer. You stand the chance of getting gored, kicked, or getting stabbed with your own knife leaving you left for dead or badly injured. Stand back get a good angle, and drive an arrow into his vitals behind his front shoulder..




S2wham said:


> Cut it's throat...........


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

georgiabuckdan said:


> Should make the shot so that you dont need a follow up..., Give it 15 minutes if you ynow your good and 1/2 hour to 1 hour for marginal shots..


Wow! I'd give it an hour if I *know* it's a good shot, and 3-4 if it's marginal.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

CHAMPION2 said:


> Wrong answer. You stand the chance of getting gored, kicked, or getting stabbed with your own knife leaving you left for dead or badly injured. Stand back get a good angle, and drive an arrow into his vitals behind his front shoulder..


:nod:


----------



## jmattp2005 (Dec 30, 2006)

I have had this happen to me and I just walked around it so it could not see me and hoped on its back and gave it the knife in the throat.:darkbeer:


----------

